# I can't wait...?



## mike2008

Bună!
I would like to send a message to my friend, please would somebody help me to translate it.
"I can't wait to hold you in my arms and kiss your sweet lips".
Does "sweet lips" sound OK in Romanian? If not "beautiful lips" or just "lips" would be OK.
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Anaminana

Hey, it's nice to see people so in love...here it goes"Abia astept sa te strang in brate si sa te sarut" - I can't wait to hold you in my arms and kiss you.  That would be enaugh, usually no sweet is needed. Good luck


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult Anaminana.


----------



## OldAvatar

> and kiss your sweet lips


Go for „_să-ţi sărut buzele dulci_” - it's nothing wrong with that, our national poet used it a lot, for example.


----------



## Anaminana

It's true about our national poet, but it sounds "too poetic" from my point of view


----------

